# Confirm that my RAM is stable?



## Glaceon (Dec 24, 2020)

So I think my RAM adventure is over. The goal: get the best subtimings I possibly can at 3600 CL16, not caring about CL14.

The end result:







After applying these timings I went and did memtest86 for one full pass. It passed with 0 errors. I do this first because memtest86 was giving me errors 10 minutes in when TM5 didn't give any 20 minutes in. Wanted to be sure before going into Windows.

Then I booted into Windows, closed everything. *All the tests below were ran with GPU being stressed in AIDA64 at around 74-76C, to simulate gaming temps.*

Ran Prime95 448K - 4096K for about 2 hours to test temperatures and stability. Every worker thread was stable, CPU and RAM stressed accordingly. Passed.
Then I ran Karhu and went to sleep. Tested 30 GB out of 32 GB, 6400% coverage when I woke up, FPU stressed too. 0 errors. Passed
After that, I ran TestMem5 with anta777's Extreme Config for about 3 hours. It passed, gave me the dialogue box saying so.
WHEA errors during all this were 0, and continue to be 0. Good I suppose?

All of this while the RAM was sitting from 49C on the coldest stick to 55C on the warmest one. And 0 errors. Isn't that a bit unusual for B-die which, according to everyone and their dog, gets unstable at 50C?

Am I safe to assume the RAM is now stable?

Can I finally rest and use my PC?


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 24, 2020)

No. Run MemTest64 / HCI MemTest / TestMem5 for 12 hours.


----------



## Glaceon (Dec 24, 2020)

Was afraid of that answer. Ugh


----------



## HD64G (Dec 24, 2020)

If you happen to own Witcher3 or Division2 (on DX12), within 2-3 hours of play you will have a CTD or else you will be sue that your mem is stable. My experience with RAM instability says so.


----------



## Glaceon (Dec 24, 2020)

What's CTD? I don't own either of those

@tabascosauz what's your take on this?


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Dec 24, 2020)

12 hours is insane..
you're 100% safe at 400%


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 24, 2020)

Glaceon said:


> What's CTD? I don't own either of those
> 
> @tabascosauz what's your take on this?



*C*rash *T*o *D*esktop.

I though GSAT was the gold standard for memory testing?


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 24, 2020)

@Glaceon if you've already run all that, you're fine. Like I've already said, it's all a bit much for 3600/16-16-16 at 180ns tRFC, which is a walk in the park for every half-decent B-die kit, and you're even pushing 1.4Vto get to it. It's when you start doing CL14, low tRFC, 1.5V, or above 4000 that the temp sensitivity starts becoming a concern.

That said, with a GPU in the system, I'd still go play some actual games as the last step in verifying stability.

As to 12 hours of HCI being insane, it's overkill in this case; it's most definitely not overkill in general, since HCI can miss errors well into 4-digit coverage. Buildzoid just has incredibly low standards for stability (which he even admits himself, and which I respect since he doesn't do much demanding gaming and mem OC is his life).


----------



## Glaceon (Dec 24, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> @Glaceon if you've already run all that, you're fine. Like I've already said, it's all a bit much for 3600/16-16-16 at 180ns tRFC, which is a walk in the park for every half-decent B-die kit, and you're even pushing 1.4Vto get to it. It's when you start doing CL14, low tRFC, 1.5V, or above 4000 that the temp sensitivity starts becoming a concern.
> 
> That said, with a GPU in the system, I'd still go play some actual games as the last step in verifying stability.
> 
> As to 12 hours of HCI being insane, it's overkill in this case; it's most definitely not overkill in general, since HCI can miss errors well into 4-digit coverage. Buildzoid just has incredibly low standards for stability (which he even admits himself, and which I respect since he doesn't do much demanding gaming and mem OC is his life).


I'm onto the games now. I'll just play and see if anything happens. So far I'm noticing better frametimes and even increased frames in some Source Engine games especially CS GO.

I'm not pushing 1.4v to get to 16-16-16 at 180ns tRFC. It's still on 1.35v.


----------

